# monitor



## ssgoten (Feb 3, 2002)

ive read about it in the a+ test, and it says 2 check my monitor configurations, i just switched over 2 a full case from a tiny 1, but i checked all connections, but nothing seems 2 b wrong

my monitor turns on, but it has no signal, does n e body kno how 2 cure this, or should i 4mat on this computer, then toss it back on the other?

plzz pm me, i cant get my mail, cuz it takes 1/2 hr =/



=~Þ

<<who's a moron?>>


----------



## ssgoten (Feb 3, 2002)

*got it fixed, KILL THIS CATEGORY*

hehe


----------

